# New Mathews No Cam HTR



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

i made the decision recently to upgrade, knew I wanted to go with a Hoyt or Mathews. With that being said, any bow close to $1000 is gonna be nice, so this is no way a thread to argue brands or models, but merely a review of my purchase. 

Anywho, went to weasners archery in bloomville (very impressed with the knowledge and service). Had it narrowed down to the Mathews no cam, the Hoyt nitrum and the Hoyt defiant. It turned into a close race between the defiant and the no cam. My initial instincts were that the no cam was a gimmick, as that's what I've read online, punctuated by gripes regarding the fact that the masses believed it to be entirely too slow. After a loooong time of going back and forth, I couldn't turn down the smooth feel, quiet shot, and steady release of the no cam, although I would still recommend both Hoyt bows to anyone. 

After full outfitting of my bow with sight, rest and quiver, the No Cam HTR set at 29" draw, 64 lb draw, 400 grain arrows, the chrono still showed well over 300 fps!!! quelling any concerns I had about speed. If anything changes I'll update, just an FYI, there's gotta be a reason that one backyard bow shop has sold over 50 of these.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Let us know how you like it. 300 fps is faster than my 70 pound/400 grain/single cam setup. I think it will kill a deer.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lord knows I have killed deer with bows a lot slower than that! Like my original Mathews Outback! I love this bow, and took it in to FFF to have a new string and cable put on it. The tech did a great job, and while I was there set up a demo for me to shoot. This was a year before the intro of the HTR, so I think I may have been shooting a "Creed"

Wow! Smooth draw, nice holding weight, almost no noise on release, and absolutely dead in the hand! Unfortunately, I didn't have a grand to drop on a new bow.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah an unexpected chunk of change from work had to get spent before the wife ended up at target with it. My previous bow was okay but I always wanted the top of the line so screw it. I always liked bow hunting but the last few years I've ended up shooting a lot more in the off season than I thought I would. Now I'm just trying to figure out what stabilizer to get. I needed a big one to steady my old bow, so idk where I'll end up with this one. Axion makes a stabilizer that doubles as a bow handle that seems pretty slick.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Top of the line?? I thought you got a Mathews!?!? I missed where you traded in for a HOYT!


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Top of the line?? I thought you got a Mathews!?!? I missed where you traded in for a HOYT!


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Top of the line?? I thought you got a Mathews!?!? I missed where you traded in for a HOYT!


Ha, I'm amazed you Hoyt snobs lasted this long. Good news is, I took a deer last night on my first night out with the no cam. Bad news, my shot musta hit a branch or something, ended up finding it this morning with my reaper in the left hip and some tired ass legs.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

And so it goes. Different make fanboys will always be fanboys, including myself! I like Mathews for how smoothly it draws. True, they may not post fps numbers like some brands, but they don't pull like seized up lawnmowers either!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I was just being funny.Man,you Mathews guys are insecure.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I was too buddy.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I know.There are some that take it all too seriously.I say if it'll kill a deer,and you like it,shoot it.That being said,Hoyt IS the best!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i bought the Bowtech RPM 360 the last year and i LOVE IT!!! 60lb limbs and a 29" drawl I'm shooting 340fps!!
I know the 70lbs limbs are having issues but I really don't see the reason to pull back that much..with any bow...


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dang fish4wall that's flyin. What kind of issues are those limbs having? Anyways some good advice I got a long time ago was, just because you can pull a draw weight doesn't mean you should. I could pull 70 if I wanted, but I see no benefit, I have my new 60# bow cranked down and its at 64#, and I'm confident I could shoot it 30 times at the range, or pull it back in a stand after sitting in 15 degrees for two hours.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

the 70lbs limps are cracking....YIKES!!
but, yes you are right...my last Bowtech I was pulling 65lbs...I can pull 70lbs but like you I don't see the reason why??? I have a buddy that isn't happy unless he's pulling 70lbs or more...and I keep telling he's going to regret it.
my bow at 340fps is smoking!!! lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea well, real men don't have to make excuses for why they can't shoot a 70 pound bow!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Supercanoe I don't see anyone making excuses??? I can and have pulled 70lbs..i just don't see the reason why?
so I'm not sure where your comment is coming from?
it's like that old bull story....
*
A Papa Bull and a baby bull walk to the top of a hill and see hundreds of cows in the valley

below.
The baby bull gets excited and says, “Papa, Papa, lets run down there and Screw one of them cows!”

The Papa Bull says, “Son, we are not going to run down there and get one...lets
WALK down there, and SCREW THEM ALL.”
*


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It was a joke.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

gotcha.....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dsoy28 said:


> Dang fish4wall that's flyin. What kind of issues are those limbs having? Anyways some good advice I got a long time ago was, just because you can pull a draw weight doesn't mean you should. I could pull 70 if I wanted, but I see no benefit, I have my new 60# bow cranked down and its at 64#, and I'm confident I could shoot it 30 times at the range, or pull it back in a stand after sitting in 15 degrees for two hours.


True point, dsoy! That's why I retired my Mathews ZMax. I could pull 70lbs all day in 80 degree weather in a t-shirt at a 3D shoot. But after sitting for hours in the Winter cold, it was another story! I started getting busted left and right. Time for a change.



supercanoe said:


> Yea well, real men don't have to make excuses for why they can't shoot a 70 pound bow!


I understand that you were just poking fun, but, yes there is a reason! I'm 63 and one, or both, of my shoulders is about to come unsprung! I needed something a little "milder".


----------

